# BMW X3 M Competition new car arrival.



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

18 weeks to the day after the order was placed my BMW X3 M Competition is finally here!

We sold my wife's mondeo in favour of a very nice daily which could be used as a family car. The brief was we had to find something that we could have a child in the back, load camping gear in and if possible a tow bar for the purpose of a bike rack.

I'd been looking at all sorts, BMW X3's, 3 series, Audi Q5's, A4, A5, Merc GLA, Tesla model 3, Focus RS, Civic Type R, Golf R but then my Dad bought an X3 M Comp and I fell for it. It took a long time to save the pennies but we did it and then had to wait 18 weeks for delivery which seemed like forever.

The car is Donnington Grey with Shakir Orange interior, ultimate pack with a hidden electric tow bar.

It's booked in for Ceramic coating in January as it's the earliest I could get it in at my chosen detailer so in the meantime has had a wash and decon, topped with SRP and Vonnix Blend Wax.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful car mate, enjoy


----------



## Neilkarting08 (Oct 25, 2016)

Love the colour of them seats against the colour of the car.

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Agree with the above - the seats look awesome against the paint, lovely contrast. Very nice car indeed.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Looks great - enjoy!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's absolutely gorgeous. Oxide grey is it? 

Health to enjoy!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Neilkarting08 said:


> Love the colour of them seats against the colour of the car.


Thanks. It was a bold choice and the closer it got to the delivery the more I worried that it wouldn't work. Loads of people have commented on them over the last week. I'm well chuffed with them.



Cookies said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous. Oxide grey is it?
> 
> Donnington Grey


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice indeed


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful car Chris.

We have the M40i which is a bit of a beast but that tool is full on beast mode.

I like the fact that, unless you see the badges, they are a nice 'sleeper' car. Ours was already debadged on the rear but surprises some nice cars if needed.

Needs more internal pics though pal to show off that beaut interior.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats, great car great colour combo and rocket ship enjoy


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice, enjoy it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

nbray67 said:


> Needs more internal pics though pal to show off that beaut interior.


Yes, more pics of the inside please :thumb:

Agree with everyone, beautiful looking vehicle with, from what I can see, very nice looking seats.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

thats lovely, i heard the new S58 motor is meant to be mental, can't wait to drive something with that engine and see how it compares to my bootmod3 S55

looking for an M5 to replace the M3 though


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

When you said the interior was sakhir orange, i was like nope, hideous.
Having seen the pics, i agree with others, it does make a good contrast to the external colour and is possibly the best choice for the seats with the grey.
very jealous, she is a beast of a car :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

nbray67 said:


> Beautiful car Chris.
> 
> We have the M40i which is a bit of a beast but that tool is full on beast mode.
> 
> ...


We put a deposit down on an M40i as Covid kicked off then cancelled with the uncertainty. We squirrelled away some more cash during lockdown to help pay the difference. In all honesty the reports that say the M40i is better on UK roads are probably correct but still, I'm glad I chose it. They're rare as hell on the road and I love it to pieces. I'll get some more pics of the interior during the day!



JwilliamsM said:


> thats lovely, i heard the new S58 motor is meant to be mental, can't wait to drive something with that engine and see how it compares to my bootmod3 S55
> 
> looking for an M5 to replace the M3 though


I'd love an M5. I hope I'll be in a position to look at one next time I change cars!


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Lovely!

I have a Phytonic Blue one with boring black interior! Just turned 5K miles. Stupidly fast with equally stupid fuel consumption (14mpg when towing the caravan the other weekend!!!!!)

I really like the carbon on yours.

Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

It was between the Phytonic blue and this one. My Dad has the Red one. We are getting 19mpg so far but still on the first tank of fuel so doesn’t really count. Not looking forward to getting to know the petrol station attendants!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks fab buddy - congrats :thumb:

Welcome to the 'G01 X3 Club' 

(Mine's here - https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=416795 )


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Oh my (drooling emoji).

Congrats Chris, can’t wait to see more.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Very nice motor, on the wish-list for sure but very expensive the place I live unfortunately. 
Enjoy it!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

What a gorgeous car!!!

I want one!

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Really nice mate. 4x4’s are not my cup of tea however that is really nice and always nice to hear about people working hard and saving up for something they want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

A friend traded in his X5 for one of these.
He said "they don't hang about :lol: "
But his didn't have the snazzy orange seats.
We need more pics of those and the interior!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

That looks great. I'd like to see more of the inside too and I agree with the other chap, good for you not getting into debt. I've been called stupid, ridiculous, all sorts on other car forums for not getting into debt.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

lovely car! if your detailer offeres if ppf to the gloss black areas as they will drive you mad


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

TheMattFinish said:


> lovely car! if your detailer offeres if ppf to the gloss black areas as they will drive you mad


funny that - i went in to get the front of mine done and he convinced me to do the door/B-Pillar areas :thumb: as that is where the wife/kids use for shutting the doors


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice car, nice colour combo enjoy


----------



## 4parajon (May 9, 2011)

Looks nice


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I've just detailed an X5 M competition using Kamikaze coatings Miyabe, ISM and Stance. It was in a crazy metallic reddish, burnt orange colour. I've never seen it before. There's a great video on YouTube of a guy going round Silverstone in one, keeping up with, and actually passing, 911 GT3RS amongst other fine cars.


----------



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

Perfect Combo, fantastic cars ive same car. Had it a year now & still surprises me. Something so big shouldn't be as quick lol. Quicker than my M4 which is unbelievable. Hope you Enjoy your car as much as i am. :driver:


----------

